# سؤال للناس اللى بتفهم بجد فى موضوع الاختراق



## طالبة شفاعة (28 يونيو 2011)

*معلش انا  بس بستفسر عن حاجة مهمة بالنسبة لى هل لو انا اشتركت فى احد المنتديات وطبعاً دة بياخد الاميل (البريد الالكترونى ) بتاعى هل عن طريق الاشترك فقط ممكن يعمل اختراق للكمبيوتر بتاعى هل حد ممكن يتوصل لكدة . انا اعرف ان الاختراق ممكن يكون من حد على الشكبة معى او لونزلت ملف فية ملف تجسس باسم ((باتش او كراك او تورجان )) او عند فتح اميل مرسل من احد . دة اللى اعرفة لكن انا خيالى جمح ان يكون اسم البريد الالكترونى ممكن يكون سبب للاختراق ولا دة غير معقول ارجوا الاستفادة لان الواحد بيشتر ك فى منتديات غير ................وعايزة اطمن معلش ارجوا الرد على ضرورى وسلام المسيح معكم دائماً
​*


----------



## pero. (11 يوليو 2011)

انـت صح محدش يقدر يدخل على الكمبيوتر بتاعك إلا عن طريق إرسال ملف ليك
وفى برامج كتير للقضاء على الهكرز او قراصنة النت..


----------



## ميلو واحد بس (1 أبريل 2012)

لا علشان واحد يخترق جهازك لازم يكون عنده ip بتاع الجهاز عندك وانه يبعتلك ملف شبة برنامج وتسطبيه عندك​


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (2 أبريل 2012)

ميلو واحد بس قال:


> لا علشان واحد يخترق جهازك لازم يكون عنده ip بتاع الجهاز عندك وانه يبعتلك ملف شبة برنامج وتسطبيه عندك​



شكراً على رد حضرتك ودمت بخير يارب


----------

